
Ask HN: Meeting New People - x0054
I have an itch to start something new, and want to meet new people who are interested in technology and entrepreneurship. That&#x27;s something that&#x27;s easy to do when you are in college or postgrad, but what about when you live in the middle of the desert in California (Next to Joshua Tree) and are in your early 30s.<p>Short of moving to a place like the Bay Area or LA (something my wife and I are considering), any other recommendations. Thanks!
======
imaginenore
Unless you love middle of the desert, move. The world is full of beautiful and
interesting places.

If you want to meet people, meet them. Meetup.com.

